
IronFleet: Proving Practical Distributed Systems Correct - runesoerensen
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=255833
======
runesoerensen
A few interesting links:

* MSR blog post reporting on this research: [http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive/2015/10/01/bug-free-software-ironfleet-microsoft-researchers.aspx)

* The full publication is available here [pdf]: [http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/250-hawb...](http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/250-hawblitzel-online.pdf)

* Experimental IronFleet code: [https://github.com/Microsoft/Ironclad](https://github.com/Microsoft/Ironclad)

* Ironclad resources: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/ironclad/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/ironclad/)

* Previous HN discussion on Ironclad Apps: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8640656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8640656)

